# soon off to spain



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We should have started our first trip to spain today, but wife been ill for over a week. We have now decided to sail wed 23rd all being well.
Going to visit relatives at san miguel plus tour around for a week or two.
if you see us in a burstner a class with dome, and a motorhomefacts sticker on the front window gives us a shout. I must say I will miss my daily shot of MHF, but as I am not very computor literate I will travel without one. As an aside, just takem M/H in for mod on fridge/freezer,
this was the recall, it was carried out by Greentrees, who treated me very well.
All the best Don


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Enjoy your trip. The sun will soon have you feeling 100%  

Ian (Alicante Region)


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Have a great trip,hope Mrs Blondy is feeling better,escaping from this rotten weather will probably be the tonic she needs!
Bon voyage!


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*spain*

Buen viaje,


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Spain here we come*

 Buon giorno, we're sailing to Spain from Italy on Friday, and then making our way from Barcelona via Granada to inland Malaga. We'll wave if we see you; you wave if you see us - a LHD GB reg.Chausson Welcome 5 with bike rack(no bikes),French decals on the back, and MHF sticker in windscreen.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Where are you off to Eddied ?
I live in inland Spain, between Alora and El Chorro.
Do you like F1 ? Cos mid feb they are back at Jerez again for final practice before the start of the season....room to camp outside the track and take the van in every day for the princely sum of 3 euros !!
Its a great atmosphere if you like racing....maybe see you there ?
Apart from that do you have any secret lovely places to go to .....and if so.......care to share ?? 
Lynda


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, from southern Spain. Heard on the local radio (REM FM, very good) that the F1 teams are there and practising at Jerez now. Anyone know if these sessions are open to the public ?.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dollaryen,
They were there LAST week and are back the second week in Feb....not sure of dates...think its the 11th to15th.......but could be 4th 8th.....I wouldnt have thought that they would still be there BUT if you go to www.circuitodejerez.com they have all the dates there.......my connection is playing up...if I can access it later I will post the definate dates.
Yes, public entry allowed....3 euros per person. Park your van across the road....you cant miss the vans !...walk up to the kiosk to purchase your tickets, then drive in showing your tickets at the gate. Gates usually open 10 am until 5 pm...atmosphere is FANTASTIC.......all the teams are definately at the february one. Lewis was there last week but I had my brother and mother staying so couldnt go...but will be there fior the 5 days in February....see you there ??
Lynda


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

P.S.....no problem overnighting across the road to the circuit....please lets get more Brits there this year.....its usually over run with FINNS !!
In fact 3 years ago I was the ONLY Brit there......but a few more every year and now that we have Lewis to root for.......it will REALLY annoy the Spanish day fans !!
3 years ago there were hardly any Spanish there and as soon as they '' discovered '' Alonso they were there in their droves....but it wont last....if the Spanish don't have a winning driver there then they have no interest in the sport......they are generally '' fair weather fans '' ! ( and far prefer bikes )
Lynda


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Spain here we come*

 Hola!, we'll be heading for Colmenar in the Axarquia and parking up in my brother's back yard. Will take local bus to visit Malaga city, usually go for a meal at Lake Vinuela. We also potter about Velez Malaga/Torre del Mar, Antequera. If we get really ambitious may go as far as Fatima in Portugal.
So, see you all on the road in Andalucia.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Will be looking out for you .....
Have a great trip !
Lynda


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Blondy There is no need to miss MHF when over here, Plenty of places to get on the web with wI-fi. If you are in san miguel and want a nice restaurant try market st . If you want something really special try restuarante Rebate. pronounced reebatee. If your relatives have not been there and you need directions just ask. Finally I hope it is the San Miguel near us at Rojales as there are a good few in Spain


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for kind thoughts everyone. I omited to say we were going to San Miguel de salinas, near Torrevieja, sorreee.
All the best everyone Don


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hope your wife is feeling better soon, Don, and that you have a safe trip and enjoy the sun.
Lynda


----------

